# Trunk light problem



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

Have a '66 gto with a truck light that has the mercury switch. I have owned the car since 1989 but never hooked up the truck light. I think I may have even taken it out of another car years ago and installed it in mine. Anyway, got ambitious the other day and ran a wire from the light to one of the wires coming off the rear harness in the trunk which goes to the interior lights. Trunk light works, but is dim. Then I discover that the mercury switch is also turning on the interior lights which burn dim also until you open the door then interior lights burn bright as normal and trunk light goes out. Suspected ground problem so hooked a jumper from battery neg to mounting screw on trunk light with same result. Ground? bad switch? connected to wrong interior light wire? Figured I'd see what the experts thought before proceeding.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, connected to the wrong source. It's wired so that when the trunk light is on it also feeds power to the interior, and the circuit isn't "heavy enough" to pass that much current, causing everything to be dim. I bet the wire gets warm too.

Bear


----------

